# Entwickler für Java Anwendungen auf Handy gesucht!



## olegator (6. Apr 2010)

Wir suchen einen Entwickler für Java Anwendungen auf Handy.

Wir benötigen ein Programm welches auf einem bestimmten Telefon die eingehende Anrufliste der Nummern speichern und auslesen kann.

Wenn es auch ohne Java lösbar ist, sind wir ebenfalls interessiert.

Gerne auch interessiert an App-Entwickler für andere Projekte.
Mail: pennerich@go4more.de


----------



## The_S (7. Apr 2010)

Das ist bei J2ME nicht gerade trivial. Wenn es geht, dann höchstwahrscheinlich nur nativ. Dazu müsste man aber wissen, um welches Gerät es sich handelt.


----------



## olegator (10. Apr 2010)

es kann beliebiges Gerät sein..... :rtfm:


----------



## Sanix (10. Apr 2010)

Dann wird es nicht funktionieren mit J2ME. Das ist nicht im Standardpaket enthalten, sondern in Zusatzlibraries die jeder Hersteller anbieten kann aber nicht muss.


----------

